# Problem building net-mgmt/net-snmp



## jkcarrol (May 2, 2010)

I'm having trouble building net-mgmt/net-snmp since the update to 5.4.2.1_7 (_6 built fine for me).

Here's my config:


```
# make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for net-snmp-5.4.2.1_7:
     IPV6=off "Build with IPv6 support"
     MFD_REWRITES=on "Build with 64-bit Interface Counters"
     PERL=on "Install additional perl modules"
     PERL_EMBEDDED=off "Build embedded perl"
     TKMIB=off "Install graphical MIB browser"
     DUMMY=on "Enable dummy values as placeholders"
     DMALLOC=off "Enable dmalloc debug memory allocator"
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

And the tail end of a 'make' in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp:


```
===>  Building for net-snmp-5.4.2.1_7
making all in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp/work/net-snmp-5.4.2.1/snmplib
making all in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp/work/net-snmp-5.4.2.1/agent
making all in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp/work/net-snmp-5.4.2.1/agent/helpers
making all in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp/work/net-snmp-5.4.2.1/agent/mibgroup
/bin/sh ../libtool --mode=link cc -O2 -pipe -O2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -pipe -march=nocona -fno-strict-aliasing -Ufreebsd8 
-Dfreebsd8=freebsd8 -o snmpd snmpd.lo -L../snmplib/.libs -L../snmplib -L./.libs -L./helpers/.libs -L./helpers -L/usr/lib  -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr
/local/lib libnetsnmpagent.la helpers/libnetsnmphelpers.la libnetsnmpmibs.la ../snmplib/libnetsnmp.la -lelf -lssp_nonshared
cc -O2 -pipe -O2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -pipe -march=nocona -fno-strict-aliasing -Ufreebsd8 -Dfreebsd8=freebsd8 -o .libs/snmpd 
.libs/snmpd.o -rpath=/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib  -L/usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp/work/net-snmp-5.4.2.1/agent/.libs -L/usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp
/work/net-snmp-5.4.2.1/agent/helpers/.libs -L/usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp/work/net-snmp-5.4.2.1/snmplib/.libs -L/usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp
/work/net-snmp-5.4.2.1/snmplib -L/usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp/work/net-snmp-5.4.2.1/agent/helpers -L/usr/lib ./.libs/libnetsnmpagent.so 
helpers/.libs/libnetsnmphelpers.so ./.libs/libnetsnmpmibs.so /usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp/work/net-snmp-5.4.2.1/agent/helpers/.libs
/libnetsnmphelpers.so /usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp/work/net-snmp-5.4.2.1/agent/.libs/libnetsnmpagent.so -lwrap -lkvm /usr/ports/net-mgmt
/net-snmp/work/net-snmp-5.4.2.1/snmplib/.libs/libnetsnmp.so -ldevstat ../snmplib/.libs/libnetsnmp.so -lcrypto -lelf -lssp_nonshared   
-Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib
./.libs/libnetsnmpmibs.so: undefined reference to `exp'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp/work/net-snmp-5.4.2.1/agent.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp/work/net-snmp-5.4.2.1.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp.
```

Looks to me like it's missing an -lm there so the linker can find exp(3), but I'm not sure if this is an upstream problem or something requiring a patch local to the port.


----------



## jkcarrol (May 2, 2010)

Oops, I should have mentioned which version I'm running etc, sorry!


```
% uname -a
FreeBSD pflog.net 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #13: Wed Jan  6 22:22:42 EST 2010     [email]root@pflog.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src
/sys/PFLOG  amd64
```


----------



## jkcarrol (May 4, 2010)

*PR submitted (ports/146268)*

In case anyone is also running into this problem, I filed PR #146268.

It seems the port will not build unless the embedded perl option is selected (which is a default, so perhaps it's not been noticed since most people do not turn off embedded perl).


----------



## cryolithic (Aug 5, 2010)

I've just taken over some boxes at work, long time linux user, new to BSD (aside from running pfsense, but it's an appliance really....)

On one box that's still running 7.0, I'm getting this same problem with fresh portsnap fetch.

```
Writing Makefile for NetSNMP::agent::default_store
Writing Makefile for NetSNMP::agent
Checking if your kit is complete...
Looks good
Warning: -L../../snmplib/.libs changed to -L/usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp/work/net-snmp-5.5/perl/SNMP/../../snmplib/.libs
Warning: -L../../snmplib/ changed to -L/usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp/work/net-snmp-5.5/perl/SNMP/../../snmplib/
Writing Makefile for SNMP
Checking if your kit is complete...
Looks good
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
*** Error code 139

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp/work/net-snmp-5.5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net-mgmt/net-snmp.
```


----------



## cryolithic (Aug 5, 2010)

Just solved it, removed
`pkg_delete -f perl5`
`portmaster lang/perl5.12`


----------

